# Opening a Blocked Milk Duct



## Arneson1 (Jan 14, 2009)

One of our OB physicians opened a block milk duct, under sterile conditions, with a sterile needle and emptied the duct via vigorus massage.  He's looking for a procedure code, not an E/M. I don't see any documentation of aspiration so I have ruled out FNA.  Any other suggestions?  TIA

Deborah Hughes, BSN, CPC


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 14, 2009)

The only thing I can come up with is 19499......


----------



## jeanut (Jan 14, 2009)

That is what I can come up with too. Remember to send notes.


----------

